# There growing up and a suprize baby



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres the sepia and PEW babies.

































And the suprize baby! its either a shockingly runty baby or the other female i thought was pregnant but didnt have any did have this one and i just missed it in th enest with the older babies. Its looking a bit rough at the moment so ill give her till the weekend to pick up and will give it a good looking over tomorrow when i clean them. Im thinking she may be getting pushed out buy the older babies so i may just find out who is lactating and the two in there own box.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww how pretty


----------

